# A quick warning about Lightake.com



## Alex B71 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just a quick one, was going to post this as a response to the Lightake thread in the puzzle shops section but it seems to have disappeared.

I recently purchased 8 MF3RS2's from them and decided to try the fastest, most costly shipping method just to see if they could deliver on it (95% sure they couldn't) and they didn't. For what was said to be 3-7 days to the UK was actually 15 days, but this isn't the reason for this post just an added extra, don't spend $25 on the shipping when it's the same as their standard shipping.

The main reason i don't think i'm ever purchasing from lightake again is that i only received 6 MF3RS2's and 2 MF3RS... This isn't too bad as i actually really like the first rendition of the RS too, but it is quite disappointing. Basically paid an extra $32 (or something close to that) for nothing.

So be weary guys, you will get items delivered... Slowly. And it may not be what you purchased. Stick to the cubicle or another established vendor, it may be slightly more expensive but at least they follow through and you'll be putting money back into the pockets of fellow cubers.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lightake is an established retailer and I have received stuff from them before, however they are a bit suspicious as in they claim they have no links with magiccubemall however magiccubemalls email address is [email protected] in my opinion you should just order from magiccubemall because they are reliable when I've ordered from them


----------



## Mano (Dec 6, 2017)

I've ordered about 15 times form Lightake and never had a problem, shipping is slow but if you want cheap cube, order from them. If you received the wrong cubes email them and they will send you back the good ones. From another angle you get more cubes for what you paid 

The fact that express shipping takes as long as normal shipping isn't lightake's fault at all, you need to blame DHL for that.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2017)

If Lightake is not reliable because they are affiliated with MCM and claim not to be, then MCM is also unreliable because they are affiliated with Lightake and claim not to be. You can't have it just one way. 

I've never ordered from Lightake, but my 3rd order from MCM is in transit. So far I've always gotten what I ordered, although after the first order I've used paypal rather than a credit card directly, because I ended up getting charged a slightly different amount than what I should have.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 6, 2017)

I have had issues with Lightake twice:

1) They shipped me the wrong 3x3x6. When I asked for the correct puzzle, they offered me something like $3 in rewards points instead of the correct puzzle. I filed a Paypal claim instead. They then shipped the right puzzle.

2) During the brief period where they offered 24-hour order processing, my order was still not shipped after well over a week. I had also paid for faster shipping. I filed a Paypal claim, got a partial refund, and received my puzzles.

I have ordered from them since but prefer Magic Cube Mall and Cubezz. They're all super-slow but MCM and Cubezz are more reliable even though MCM is clearly the same company as Lightake (I mean, c'mon, their sites are identical).


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 6, 2017)

I've ordered from Lightake once, but that was a year ago. I prefer Cubezz.com.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah.....Lightake isn't the best place. I like Cubezz.com to if you want to get cubes cheap.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 7, 2017)

Lightake have always been slow but I've never had any problems getting what I've ordered.
My favourite Chinese vendor is Champion's Cube Store. I've never waited more than a fortnight for orders and it's often under 10 days. I'm in the UK.


----------



## Cristobal (Dec 8, 2017)

That is unfortunate, I have just ordered a cube from them yesterday. The shipping of my previous purchase in March of last year took a little less than a month to London, UK. However, looking for a white MF3RS I had not much choice.

***​
Champion's cube store seems to be down.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 8, 2017)

Champion's Cube Store is up for me. But can they be trusted? They have a picture of a Shengshou 8x8 on the page for the black Huanglong 8x8, for example.


----------



## Cristobal (Dec 8, 2017)

Oddly enough, I've tried with 3 browsers (Firefox, Firefox ESR, Opera, on linux, VPN server in Germany), I still can't access Champion's cube store...


----------



## Tabe (Dec 8, 2017)

Cristobal said:


> Oddly enough, I've tried with 3 browsers (Firefox, Firefox ESR, Opera, on linux, VPN server in Germany), I still can't access Champion's cube store...


http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.championscubestore.com


----------



## Cristobal (Dec 10, 2017)

OK, so a cube ordered from Lightake on Thursday 7, shipped on Saturday 9 with a tracking number provided, as for now everything's fine. Let's see in a month.


----------



## Cristobal (Dec 25, 2017)

According to the tracking website, the MF3RS ordered from Lightake arrived at London airport this morning, which means it will be delivered pretty soon (tomorrow or the next day). As a result, it's safe to assume that (in my case) it took about 3 weeks to reach _perfidious Albion_.


----------

